

85th level Orc Rogue wins election - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/85th-level-orc-rogue-wins-election-7000007225/

======
Ntrails
Doesn't this really raise the question of Forum Postings being public domain,
and specifically blizzard removing anonymity for their forums? It seems less
based around her gaming than her comments (weak though that particular line of
attack was).

I mean, I love to post - but if I was aiming to be a politician I'd be
desperately hoping that some of the drivvel I've spouted over the years was
unattributable to me personally. I mean, my fascination with Goatse might not
go down well with the electorate at large...

